
China's Central Bank Visits US for Blockchain Research Trip - the_d00d
https://www.coindesk.com/chinas-central-bank-visits-us-blockchain-research-trip/
======
2paisay
Considering the mining power of blockchain resides in China, they should have
paid a visit to Bitmain facility to learn more about it. Methinks it is just a
spin given by coindesk website.

